# How are you guys with your writing?



## Riptide (Jun 22, 2014)

Are you openly vocal about what you're doing when you're doing it and all your family and friends know that you write and read your work on a daily basis?

OR... And those in between....

Do you prefer it a tight sealed secret? 



Do you think doing it one way or the other has benefited your writing?

I only ask because I keep mine nicely wrapped up and hidden. I only recently told my family about it because one of my poems got published and I finally felt, well, good enough to tell people. Should've seen their shocked faces! They don't read my work, though. 

My boyfriend knows, and so does my little sister and they actively help me out. More so my little sister, but my boyfriend has given me ideas. They, as well, don't get to read my work.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 22, 2014)

Mmm, I can't say that I keep it purposely secret. If someone asked to see what I was working on there's a good chance I'd be okay with that. But I also don't put it out there.

None of my friends have the appropriate taste to offer anything thoughtful - most of them are "I don't read" types - and my family is pretty much the same.

Can't say whether it hurts or helps me for sure.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 22, 2014)

My brother knows...my girlfriend and the kids know. I have told a couple of people at work that I'm a writer. A few others.

Other than that, I really don't say much about it.


----------



## garza (Jun 22, 2014)

The fact that I'm a writer is known, probably,  to everyone in the country. Of course, it's a very small country. My family has known since I was a kid. My agent knows, or at least strongly suspects and has led many editors to believe. But because I've been officially retired for almost 20 years, those numbers have dwindled to only a few.

As for showing anyone other than my agent or an editor what I've written before it's published - never, except for my fiction stories. I don't expect to have them published.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 22, 2014)

There are people in my family for whom anything I do is valueless, and I very quickly stopped sharing with them! I have others who try to engage but just don't get it, as either a writer or a reader, and that's okay. I have one or two people with whom I share everything, and they are a blessing of love and acceptance whatever I do. Then there are the perfect strangers sometimes, to whom I say, 'I'm a writer,' like it's a vocation that defines how I live and they say, 'That's wonderful, lucky you.' I like those moments. I think I could be an astronaut and still say, when asked, 'I am a writer,' first.


----------



## Ixarku (Jun 22, 2014)

I like talking about various aspects my life but I try not to overdo it with people I don't know well or who may not be interested in the details.  Since writing is an important part of my life, I don't hide it.  Several friends know the details of the stories I'm working on, or of the ideas I have for stories.  I've shared various pieces of my WIP with some of those same people.  My dry erase board in my cubicle at work is covered in writing-related subject matter and inspirational quotes.

I'm not particularly close to my family.  I don't speak with the majority of them except for a few times a year, so they have no idea what I'm doing most of the time anyway.  A few I think "get it" but most couldn't relate.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

no one shows any interest. _Wanna see what I'm writing? _Of course they don't. I don't ask anymore... certainly don't talk about it. One brother writes some... I sent him some shorts which he was very supportive of, but you can never be sure he's not just patronizing... anyway, I write in the dark when they're all asleep, or when they're not around. Otherwise I risk being labeled a loafer or told that I'm always on that damn computer and checked out. Anyone outside the house would think it pretentious (as might I) to say _I'm writing about... _


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 22, 2014)

InstituteWoman knows that I write and generally what I write. I make sure she gets to read anything that has the slightest chance of seeing the light of day. The kids know I write, but the nature of what I write sometimes makes sharing with them hard (some because it is written for those with older souls, and some because while my kids are more than old enough to read mature material -- hell, they are old enough for erotica or even full on porn -- no one wants to get stories with sex scenes in them from their dad, written by their dad). As for the rest of the extended family . . . not really. I see my parents only seldom, my brother knows a bit about what I do, and my sister exists in her own world anyway, so there is no point in me intruding. As for the menagerie of the extended hillbilly family, most wouldn't care and a few would be offended.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 22, 2014)

My immediate family knows I write, but since they've always seen me as the screw-up of the family, and since it took asking them to read one story as a Christmas present to me before they would - yeah, I don't talk about it. I don't talk about it at work - I've worked blue-collar jobs the last couple of decades (both by necessity and choice), and a lot of my friends, while avid readers, simply don't think people "like us" could ever do something "like that". So it almost feels like I'm trying to be better than my station, if that makes any sense. I don't know if I'd say anything once I get published, either, for the same reasons. 

I guess it's my thing, and I don't have many, so I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 22, 2014)

Um... interesting responses. My grandma would probably love to read my work, but for the longest of time she assumed my little sister was the God gifted writer. The rest... yeah, naw. Shadow, I try desperately to get my sister into, but she keeps putting it up, saying she's too young.


Haha, yeah, family members are okay knowing just the fact, not much detail


----------



## Morkonan (Jun 22, 2014)

Riptide said:


> ...Do you prefer it a tight sealed secret? ....



^-- This.

I don't talk about my writing with my friends. They might know I'm writing, but they know me well enough not to ask about it. I also don't use my friends as Beta Readers. I love 'em and they're some of the smartest people I know. They're great Readers, too. But, they're not geared up for that sort of thing and it's generally not very helpful for friends and family to be Betas.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 22, 2014)

I self-published a few things a couple years ago and announced it on Facebook, so most of my family knows but only a select few have read anything by me. Nobody but my wife has ever commented on it, so they either don't care or think I suck. Doesn't bother me if they do, either. It's my dream, so they can either support me or get out of the way because I'm doing it whether they like it or not. Hopefully when I finish a novel at least _someone_ out there _will_ like it.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 22, 2014)

I usually bother Squidtender, Tiamat, and Sam with my ideas. I work better when I share.


----------



## garza (Jun 22, 2014)

I have always shared with my agent. He gets 15 percent.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 22, 2014)

While I write all the time in the evening my wife seldom inquires about what I am writing about. Everyone that knows me as a story teller writer, more story teller than anything. 

I often write of people I know, everyone that comes in contact with me is soon to be  a topic in one of my stories, I am fascinated by people and what makes them tick.  I wrote a story about Apple Ice who is here on the forum based on a comment he made in a post about what he was afraid of most, when it came to writing, I then made him the main character in a short story. I was not sure he would be thrilled with it, I read all of his posts, all of his work and then wrote the story based on what I had learned, I had a ton of fun doing it and he was flattered. 

I am planning a article now on some of the forum members based on an idea I had concerning some of the posts and topics that have been discussed, "Do we write like we talk" I have read some interesting pieces here by writers that I enjoyed, I have also read their posts and find that they seldom speak; or write in a simple post how they do in their works as authors, the story line is humor based.

I would say that if someone tells that they write I always offer to read, I find that most people are not readers, even fewer when you consider the circles I travel in, loggers and welders are not known for being philosophical or well read. Not easy being considered smart because I can steer a pencil  

I have found everyone loves to be written about, even a poorly written story when you are the main character is always well received.

I am still amazed and fascinated by the people who haunt this forum, their personalities are all stories waiting to be told, some of the thoughts expressed here are complete stories unto them selfs... I am watching you :}


----------



## Greimour (Jun 22, 2014)

Most people know I write, a portion have read things I have finished... I have had a few random comments regarding some works saying; "Hey, didn't you write such and such? I read it at such and such a place..." and then continue to give me their varied opinions on the pieces. 

My brother told someone he was teaching (he's a climbing instructor and was teaching how to belay and tie knots etc... and whatever else his job entails) ... rewind a little. 
The lad was about fifteen-sixteen and had a pad and pen on him. My brother asked him about it because he wasn't exactly taking notes. He said: "Oh it's just my sketches." Someone else laughed and said: "No its not... except for a dragon it is all poems and stories." - The kid blushed in response. My brother is a mans-man. Despite his youth, he is on the rugged and muscular side so does not look like the type to care for such things.

"Really?" He responds eyes a little wide.
"Yeah, but I don't really tell people. They laugh at me."
"Pfft. Screw them. My older brother's a writer... if he'd take the chance he could probably get published but that's a long story. He writes poems too when he is in the mood. Be proud of it. I am Dyslexic... and that's  a word I probably can't spell. I'd love to be able to write. I just about manage to read- if I really try."

The kid smiled in response: "What is he writing?"

And so the conversation continued about pieces I have written and working on.


***

I don't brandish about my work too much in the working stages... but when I spend hours a day shut in my room and have a stack of writing pads as high as my PC desk... it's kinda easy to figure out what I am always up to.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jun 22, 2014)

Most of my family/friends know I write, but don't know what I write about per se.  I go into depth with certain people who appreciate what I am doing and can help in some way, even if that way is just by listening.  Be careful not to feed your pearls to the swine, though.  An insensitive ill-timed remark can lodge itself in the wheels of thought and become lodged for a good long while.


----------



## John_O (Jun 22, 2014)

I live in a really small town. When I shop at Giant, Food Lion or Safeway, everybody there knows me and knows about my snake rescue. I've told them that I am writing a book about it... BIG MISTAKE :distress: I go to at least one of those stores everyday and everyday at least one person, often more than one will ask me "How's the book coming?" My reply is always "I'm getting there little by little". Oh well LOL.


----------



## Mutimir (Jun 22, 2014)

My family knows I like to write poetry but they don't know about my short stories.


----------



## tepelus (Jun 22, 2014)

Some do and most of those that do don't care. Oh well. Their loss.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 22, 2014)

For the current moment, I'm kind of keeping my project a tightly sealed secret. Although, you can find the casual mention of it here and there. My reason for doing this is that I want to make sure I have something viewable before I let the cat out of the bag. It's all too easy to give in to temptation and reveal something that isn't ready yet, and I have no intention of doing so.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats on the publication, Riptide! What/where/how do I read it?

All of my friends know I write, but most of them haven't read any of it. Part of it has to do with how I write: my penmanship is incoherent to most people. Part of it is because I'm pretty secretive.
Of course, there has been times when I've run into random strangers and we've gotten into conversations about my writing. It used to happen a lot on the train, or in the local tea shop I would frequent, and I'd share some pieces and what I was working on and it'd be nice. But for the most part I try to keep my writing life low-key.


----------



## movieman (Jun 23, 2014)

Those with a need to know, know where to find my books on Amazon when I publish them .


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 23, 2014)

I try to share my stuff with friends and family, but they really don't seem to give a hoot. Which kind of irks when I think about it.


----------



## Sam (Jun 23, 2014)

My immediate family know about it and occasionally ask me how I'm getting on or when they can read my next novel.  

My not-so-immediate family also know about it and never bring it up. That's a blessing in disguise, because 99% of them wouldn't have the foggiest notion how to hold a conversation about writing, 75% of them have never opened a book in their life, and approximately 50% of them think reading is for people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 23, 2014)

This is kinda a hot subject in my household. 

I suppose I'm in between. I really want to share my writing a lot of the time, but only a select few people actually read it. My father is the best reader I've got--I give him something, including full novels, and he gives constant feedback and lets me know what he liked and what he didn't and he reads it start to finish every time. The other side of the coin is my wife... who reads none of my work. It's somewhat hurtful, because I put so much of myself into my writing, most especially my imagination, and to have her avoid reading it can be really tough. Kinda that whole rejecting-who-I-am kinda thing; well, maybe not so dramatic. It wouldn't be a problem if she weren't a reader. But she reads books constantly. She has a blog dedicated to reading books and giving her thoughts on them. She's got an English degree, for Pete's sake! She's also a speed reader, and my little 100K word books would take her less than a weekend to get through...

Oh, Bishop, now you're just whining 

Anyway, the thought process I prescribe to on this matter is that I like to be open with my work. Anyone who wants to read it can. I make sure they know that it needs serious improvement before it gets anywhere, and I accept any criticism they have to offer (though don't necessarily incorporate it), and all that jazz. 

I will say, when people ask "Oh! What's your book about?" I usually answer pretty vaguely. "Oh, it's a sci-fi adventure." Mostly because I know if I get started I'll be talking their ear off describing the geopolitical structure of the factions on my book, and they'll want to shoot me.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 23, 2014)

I share my published writing on my Facebook wall and contributor's copies with a select few. Rule: Mom always gets a free copy. 

 Otherwise, I don't discuss works in progress with anyone.


----------



## escorial (Jun 23, 2014)

if it wasn't for my writing i would be lost


----------



## Riptide (Jun 23, 2014)

Grizzly you have to pay for it, so I haven't even bought a copy. I did go on the website and read my name right next to the magazine as recognition for being published.

Sometimes I like to gush about my book in progress, but only the idea, not the work itself.


----------



## Deafmute (Jun 23, 2014)

I used to keep it a secret. but As I have become more comfortable and confident with my writing I am starting to let just about anyone know. My brother reads my work as of right now he is the only one. I want to get more people to read it because lets face it, I want people to enjoy it. I don't want to create something I think is good and not be able to show it off. But I do want to publish it someday, and all my family members have told me not to post it online like I did my first novel bc they are afraid it could be stolen. Its a battle for me between craving feedback and fear of plagiarism.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm very secretive about it. My family doesn't know at all, and I only share it with my boyfriend. I come from a family of readers, but I don't think they would be the best people to discuss it with.


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Jun 24, 2014)

My little sister reads everything I write and gives me detailed and honest feedback. I love that girl! 
I never talked about writing with most of my friends (or, at least, I didn't say I was serious about having a writing career, because I thought they wouldn't take me seriously), but, some weeks ago, I've sent a short story for 5 friends because I really needed some opinions wheter it could fit the YA category of a contest or not (no, it couldn't. too adult). They read it and loved it more than I expected, and I felt very happy in showing them that I can actually write. Now they will not doubt it anymore \\/


----------



## Thad (Jun 26, 2014)

My family and friends know I write, or at least the ones that pay  attention do. I don't keep it secret, but I don't talk about it much  unless asked. Nobody is ever interested until they can read a final  product. Otherwise, I just feel like that mechanic everyone knows that's  rambles on and on about the hot rod he's building--call me when I can  see it on the track, until then, not interested. What kills me is my own unwillingness to share the really cool stuff in the works. The twists and surprises that would be spoiled if gave in to my urge to say, "I'm planning this awesome thing where it turns out she's has to let him die in order to escape, and even then has to cut off her own arm, but it's the bigot she's been stuck with since it started who ends up saving her from that because he's come to respect her, and then blah blah blah..." That's the stuff I really want to share, but know will lack any impact if I do it anywhere else but in the story itself.


----------



## blazeofglory (Jun 26, 2014)

Writing is a tough job and I always want to be at liberty to write what I think best and I do not care what the rest think about it. At times I write breaking the common or social decency and my expression becomes un-presentable since the topic goes with indigestible contents, something that do not to align with the society or culture I remain part of. It may sound erotic, obscene by my cultural standards.


----------



## Katie D (Jun 26, 2014)

I wait until my husband is snoring in the bed beside me before I close facebook and open word. It's like high school in reverse. I quickly switch from word to facebook when anyone comes into the room. I don't want anyone to know because I'm so afraid of what they'll think but, at the same time I want them to see that I am more. I do have one friend however, that has encouraged me from the moment she busted me. I owe my tiny spark of self-belief to her.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's surprising to me that people are like, in closet with their writing. I'm telling you guys, just come out lmao it's so much nicer outside the closet (I feel I'm back in my high school GSA, it's really weird). Like, writers aren't some kind of minority. Your mother isn't going to find out you write and disown you. This conversation is just weird to me. Why wouldn't you want as many people to see you work as possible?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 26, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Why wouldn't you want as many people to see you work as possible?



For some people, it's far too personal.

I'll admit, I've written a novella that's a love story (one of my only non-sci-fi works) that I will show NO ONE, because it's just too much of me in a story.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 26, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Why wouldn't you want as many people to see you work as possible?



Usually people will in time, but sometimes you don't feel like it's good enough for people close to you to see yet.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bishop said:


> For some people, it's far too personal.
> 
> I'll admit, I've written a novella that's a love story (one of my only non-sci-fi works) that I will show NO ONE, because it's just too much of me in a story.



Must be awfully steamy



J Anfinson said:


> Usually people will in time, but sometimes you don't feel like it's good enough for people close to you to see yet.



I suppose, I guess I had that phase when I was writing really dark teen angst stuff. But ever since I  came back to a couple years ago it seems like I can't get enough people to see it.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 26, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Must be awfully steamy


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 26, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I suppose, I guess I had that phase when I was writing really dark teen angst stuff. But ever since I  came back to a couple years ago it seems like I can't get enough people to see it.



Oh yeah. These days I don't care who sees my work. If they like it, great. If not, no biggie.


----------



## kevingordon (Jun 26, 2014)

No one knows. Not my few friends. Not my children. Not my family or even my wife.

If you where to ask me why, I honestly wouldn't have an answer for you. But for some reason I just keep it to myself. 

I know my wife would be supportive but I think that would just make it worse, I really don't wan't to draw undue attention to myself. Which I understand is contradictory to the whole spirit of publishing your work...but hey being this messed up is all part of my charm.

I don't care if strangers dislike my work or faceless editors and publishers say something like "I don't like X,Y and Z" or "This ending is terrible and makes no sense." but nothing is more heart breaking than someone you care about reading your work and going "I don't understand it." or "It's not my sort of thing." For some reason that kind of criticism hurts. Really stings. You know.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 26, 2014)

Bishop said:


> The other side of the coin is my wife... who reads none of my work. It's somewhat hurtful, because I put so much of myself into my writing, most especially my imagination, and to have her avoid reading it can be really tough. Kinda that whole rejecting-who-I-am kinda thing; well, maybe not so dramatic. It wouldn't be a problem if she weren't a reader. But she reads books constantly. She has a blog dedicated to reading books and giving her thoughts on them. She's got an English degree, for Pete's sake! She's also a speed reader, and my little 100K word books would take her less than a weekend to get through...



I'd take that as a good thing if I were you Bishop. 

First, I wondered if she reads the genre you write in... but then I thought of a ring spoken of in a book by Trudi Canavan. It let the wearers communicate with each other mind to mind without other 'listeners' being able to eavesdrop. Were you to shout with your mind, anyone able can listen... and if you were far apart, everyone between you and said person might hear it whether they wanted to or not.

However, these rings were a double-sided sword. Along with your 'thought' came your _actual_ thoughts *and* feelings. Two people who were in love that used the rings would often end up parting. Seeing a beautiful person and having feelings stirred involuntarily led to arguments - seeing your other half looking terrible and then the moment you think it, it's already too late to take back your thoughts... and so on... I am sure you can imagine it.

Your writing could be like that. Though it has you in it, and though she loves everything about you - there are parts of a person that is best left a mystery. Knowing the other person too well can make things stale, boring or tedious. 

I don't know the reason your wife avoids reading your work, but instead of being hurt - I think you should really look at is as a positive in as many ways as you can. 
Perhaps if you truly reached the point where you didn't want her to read your work, she actually would... ^_^

Anyway, don't let it bother you mate. Some blessings are disguised as curses... better to let sleeping dogs lie.


~Kev.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 26, 2014)

Greimour said:


> I'd take that as a good thing if I were you Bishop.
> 
> First, I wondered if she reads the genre you write in... but then I thought of a ring spoken of in a book by Trudi Canavan. It let the wearers communicate with each other mind to mind without other 'listeners' being able to eavesdrop. Were you to shout with your mind, anyone able can listen... and if you were far apart, everyone between you and said person might hear it whether they wanted to or not.
> 
> ...



Believe me, I've given up offering to let her read it. I see where you're coming from with the idea that too much knowledge can be a bad thing, but I disagree. Part of a marriage definitely is having your own space to do your own thing, but there's a level of support as well. I've taken part in and supported a lot of her endeavors, including her writing (she has several blogs). I suppose I always imagined it like Stephen King and Tabitha King... the first person to read any of his work is her. She tells him what works and what doesn't from a reader's and a writer's point of view; and it's a safer place than letter other people do it. Sure, all criticism is taken at face value, but the inherent trust in the marriage makes it work. There are works I would never show my wife, like my romance novella--that one was just for Bishop--but what irks me is that she does read sci-fi (and lots of it!) and she reads FAST. 1000 pages down in two days sometimes. Which makes me lose a bit of confidence. If even the one person who promised to support me refuses to even look at what I've done, what does that say for everyone else?

But alas, as I said, I've given up... I do have a supporter in my father, who reads every word I offer him and offers his critique on the story, and has been very helpful in the past.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2014)

So, I am not a marriage counseling expert or anything, Bishop, but let me throw out my experience InstituteWoman. 

She tells me she reads what I share with her, but she provides little or no feedback. I only share a small subset of what I write with her. Once or twice she has told me she likes it, but I can tell that reading it scares the bejesus out of her. Sure, she is a reader, and even a reader of some of the types of stuff I write, but she clearly doesn't consider herself competent to critique what I write for anything other than typos. I know that she doesn't want to hack me off, and she generally figures that if she doesn't understand something I write that the failure is on her, not me -- which helps me not at all, of course, since I need constructive feedback. She would rather not read it at all, I am pretty sure, but I want her to have a heads up before I try to get anything published, lest it surprise her (that sort of happened once with a mildly personal story, with poor results).

I don't have much of a point, except that you may be overestimating what Bishopette could really do to provide the input you would like. Maybe your writing skills exceed her critiquing skills, at least in her opinion. Maybe she worries about not getting what you write. Maybe she doesn't want to risk an argument. Maybe she just wants to maintain some mystery about you. Whatever it is, I am pretty sure that she has a reason, maybe a bad reason to you but surely a good reason in her mind, for not reading your work. Plus, I have found that after a couple of decades of marriage, she may be willing to read your work without comment. :nevreness: Patience, I guess . . .


----------



## Bishop (Jun 27, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> So, I am not a marriage counseling expert or anything, Bishop, but let me throw out my experience InstituteWoman.
> 
> She tells me she reads what I share with her, but she provides little or no feedback. I only share a small subset of what I write with her. Once or twice she has told me she likes it, but I can tell that reading it scares the bejesus out of her. Sure, she is a reader, and even a reader of some of the types of stuff I write, but she clearly doesn't consider herself competent to critique what I write for anything other than typos. I know that she doesn't want to hack me off, and she generally figures that if she doesn't understand something I write that the failure is on her, not me -- which helps me not at all, of course, since I need constructive feedback. She would rather not read it at all, I am pretty sure, but I want her to have a heads up before I try to get anything published, lest it surprise her (that sort of happened once with a mildly personal story, with poor results).
> 
> I don't have much of a point, except that you may be overestimating what Bishopette could really do to provide the input you would like. Maybe your writing skills exceed her critiquing skills, at least in her opinion. Maybe she worries about not getting what you write. Maybe she doesn't want to risk an argument. Maybe she just wants to maintain some mystery about you. Whatever it is, I am pretty sure that she has a reason, maybe a bad reason to you but surely a good reason in her mind, for not reading your work. Plus, I have found that after a couple of decades of marriage, she may be willing to read your work without comment. :nevreness: Patience, I guess . . .



Much appreciated, InstituteMan! She definitely has a reason in her mind as to why she doesn't want to read it, but she's keeping it a state secret. As I said, it's something I've gotten past. If she doesn't want that insight into me, that's fine, though it does leave me wondering what the hell she thinks I'm writing about...

Alien sex? Yeah, okay that's not _totally _out of left field...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Much appreciated, InstituteMan! She definitely has a reason in her mind as to why she doesn't want to read it, but she's keeping it a state secret. As I said, it's something I've gotten past. If she doesn't want that insight into me, that's fine, though it does leave me wondering what the hell she thinks I'm writing about...
> 
> Alien sex? Yeah, okay that's not _totally _out of left field...



But, really, who among us has not written an alien sex scene? I mean, that is just a normal part of life, nothing wrong with that.

Come to think of it, I am not sure that InstituteWoman much cared for the last alien sex scene I sent her way. It is totally critical to the plot, though!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2014)

Some of them know, but _I do not like _to "reveal" myself in front of the people I don't care much. I especially hate it when someone says it, even though I didn't want to mention it. It's a personal thing for me, and I surely won't talk about it with someone who has little or none interest in reading (not mine, but books in general). I'm weird, but we knew that since always.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 27, 2014)

My writing has never been a secret.  At work, I liked to write poems for birthdays and such, and everyone got a kick out of it.  I did have one strange experience.  My last boss lost his father, and I wrote a poem of encouragement.  Everyone liked it but him - at least, he never told me he appreciated it or even that he read it.  I used to write poems to my wife, which at first she appreciated until she realized I was just being cheap as I would do it instead of sending flowers.  What can I say, I squeak when I walk.  My older brother always read my work; he had a desire to write himself but he never went forward with it.


----------



## Katie D (Jun 27, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Why wouldn't you want as many people to see you work as possible?


Fear of embarrassment. Fear of failure. Fear of judgement. Peppered with just plain fear.


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't go out of my way to tell people I'm a writer, especially since I'm more of a new writer at the moment, but I have no issue with putting my writing out for others to read or posting publicly on the web. Even if I manage to finish a novel I'd much rather digitally distribute it for free than try having it published. Writing is a hobby of mine, and if my writing ends up bringing entertainment to others then all the more reason to make my writing as accessible as possible.


----------

